# Offer/Move to Abu Dhabi



## Ibbytrax (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've been offered a role in Abu Dhabi at 40k pm - all inclusive - is this a liveable salary?
Has anyone relocated from Australia to Abu Dhabi recently and know rough costs? Tossing up between moving some stuff.. maybe just my bed, mattress, etc.. or just selling everything I own and buying it all there. Is there anything I should definitely bring over that's heaps more expensive in Abu Dhabi? I have some allowance offered but it's not much. 
I am a single female living in a 2 bed house and looking at 2 bed apartments.
Also, have a cat - has anyone relocated a pet before and know the costs/timeframes associated?

Any suggestions on places to live would be awesome too. An expat building/area with a decent pool facility and close by to restaurants, supermarkets and places to drink the wine nearby would be handy! Also maybe with good access to Dubai cos I have to drive there a few times a week.

Any kind of tips, suggestions, etc will be appreciated and anyone who feels like catching up for a brunch/food/drink... I'm keen on making some mates!

Thanks in advance


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I would say you should have a decent lifestyle with that package.
Bear in mind that most landlords want the years rent in advance, what will the company do to help with that??
You will probably live in a hotel/serviced apartment for the first month as it takes a while to get you legal before you can rent a place.
There are many other blogs that should answer your questions to other points.
Housing is expensive so think carefully if you really need a spare bedroom.
good luck


----------



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Ibbytrax said:


> Hi everyone, I've been offered a role in Abu Dhabi at 40k pm - all inclusive - is this a liveable salary? Has anyone relocated from Australia to Abu Dhabi recently and know rough costs? Tossing up between moving some stuff.. maybe just my bed, mattress, etc.. or just selling everything I own and buying it all there. Is there anything I should definitely bring over that's heaps more expensive in Abu Dhabi? I have some allowance offered but it's not much. I am a single female living in a 2 bed house and looking at 2 bed apartments. Also, have a cat - has anyone relocated a pet before and know the costs/timeframes associated? Any suggestions on places to live would be awesome too. An expat building/area with a decent pool facility and close by to restaurants, supermarkets and places to drink the wine nearby would be handy! Also maybe with good access to Dubai cos I have to drive there a few times a week. Any kind of tips, suggestions, etc will be appreciated and anyone who feels like catching up for a brunch/food/drink... I'm keen on making some mates! Thanks in advance


Hi,
We moved in December from Sydney. Moved with our 2 kids and our King Charles cavalier dog. I think you'll cope perfectly fine on 40k all in - especially without kids! School fees and housing are $$! 

We didn't bring very much but decide to buy here. We just went to ikea. They are seriously going good business out if all the expats but it works - they even deliver and assemble! Check out dubizzle and propertyfinder sites for accommodation ideas - most probably won't be real ads with actual vacancies but it'll give you an idea of prices/areas. If you do decide to come, pm me and I'll send you the contact details for the estate agent my husband used - a Canadian lady who went seriously above and beyond!

To move our dog, we used Animal Travel. I got quotes from all the majors and they were the cheapest (and I had a good gut-feeling from them). It was very very easy - prob the easiest part of the whole move! We had the option of handling the import side from here ourselves (hubby was already here) but you'll realise laws change quickly here and I didn't want to risk getting something wrong! So we had them use their agents over here to handle the import side too (hubby did need to give them a copy of his Emirates ID first though so you might need to leave your cat home for a few weeks till you get that). I think it cost $3500 Aussie for everything - including the carrier. They collected him from our house on Thursday morning and dripped him to my husband on Friday morning!

We live in a villa (kids...) but I visited a friend at Raha beach recently and it was lovely! Cafes, beach, little English-style supermarket (spinneys - sells pork!). Or, check out the corniche area. It's really lovely too and right in town (raha is further our but easier to get to dubai from).

I've also joined an Aussie expat group. Not sure if I can post on here but once you get to 5posts, we can pm.

Good luck!
SuzQ


----------

